
Tesla's remarkable run to become one of the world's most valuable carmakers - artsandsci
https://qz.com/920590/follow-teslas-tsla-remarkable-run-to-become-one-of-the-worlds-most-valuable-carmakers/
======
11thEarlOfMar
TSLA will catch everyone except Toyota by the end of 2017 because of a
successful Model 3 launch.

